# I'll give you a dollar, if you drink a glass of that.



## acpeacemaker (Aug 11, 2015)

http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/aug/08/toxic-mine-spill-colorado-river-new-mexico
From my neck of the woods. Warning people not to drink or play in it. Just got my pH20 water bottle purifier. Time to see if it works.  Joking of course.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 11, 2015)

I wonder if the EPA will fine them...selves? :twisted: 

Dave


----------



## acpeacemaker (Aug 11, 2015)

I actually wondered about letting it sit for a year while they took outside contracting bids to cheap out a little.


----------



## necromancer (Aug 12, 2015)

i am surprised the Colorado river still reaches New Mexico LOL


----------



## kurtak (Aug 13, 2015)

FrugalRefiner said:


> I wonder if the EPA will fine them...selves? :twisted:
> 
> Dave



:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sure - BUT -------

I see an increase in taxes coming to pay the fine & the clean up of their mistake :roll: 

Kurt


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 13, 2015)

They will probably just print more money to pay the fine.


----------

